# AwStats als Standard festlegen



## grolli (15. Juli 2011)

Kann man irgendwo einstellen welche Stats-Prog als Standard verwendet wird wenn man ein neues Web anlegt?

Momentan ist bei mir Webalizer erste Wahl kann man dies ändern damit jedes Web immer mit AwStats angelegt wird?

Vielen Dank im Voraus.


----------



## mare (15. Juli 2011)

Da stolper ich auch immer drüber.
Bin auch an einer Lösung interessiert.


----------



## grolli (15. Juli 2011)

Wer suchet der findet:

in
/usr/local/ispconfig/interface/web/sites/form/web_domain.tform.php


> 'stats_type' => array (
> 'datatype'      => 'VARCHAR',
> 'formtype'      => 'SELECT',
> 'default'       => 'webalizer',
> 'value'         => array('webalizer' => 'Webalizer', 'awstats' => 'AWStats')


ändern in


> 'stats_type' => array (
> 'datatype'      => 'VARCHAR',
> 'formtype'      => 'SELECT',
> 'default'       => 'awstats',
> 'value'         => array('awstats' => 'AWStats', 'Webalizer' => 'Webalizer')


Wird aber wahrscheinlich nach einem Update vom ISPConfig wieder weg sein. Von daher wäre es evtl. gut wenn man sowas im ISPConfig konfigurieren könnte.


----------



## mare (29. Juli 2011)

Ja, das wird es. Ich mach mir vor einem Update immer ein diff zwischen dem vanilla ISP und meinen Änderungen. Das so erzeugt Patchfile versuche ich dann in einer Testumgebung geben die aktualisierte ISP Version laufen zu lassen.


----------

